

My friends and I built a Sig Figs calculator - bogglex

We want to expand this to other areas. Suggestions? Comments? Thoughts? 
http://sigfigscalculator.appspot.com/
======
bogglex
Any thoughts/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

